# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ζητείται ζεύγος crossover 6Ω ή 8Ω τριών δρόμων (Woofer - Mid - Tweeter)

## petros32

Καλησπέρα!  :Smile: 
Αναζητώ προς αγορά ένα ζευγάρι crossover τριών δρόμων 6 ή 8Ω.
Η απαιτούμενη ισχύς, κάπου 100 - 150W.

Θέλω να τα βάλω σε ένα σύστημα φθηνών μικρών ηχείων hifi, δεν ψάχνω κάτι επαγγελματικό PA.
Αττική με συνάντηση σε σταθμό μετρό.

Στείλτε μηνύματα με προσφορές.  :Smile:

----------

